

Does the world need yet another programing language? - Ceylon - nns
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-04-2013/130425-a-first-look-at-gavin-king-s-ceylon.html?source=IFWNLE_nlt_jw_2013-04-30

======
nns
<http://ceylon-lang.org/>

